# Como conectar sensores inductivos



## arcoz5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Mi problema es que no se como conectar un sensor inductivo...
Ya he usado un sensor inductivo PNP con tres cables: cafe-positivo azul-negativo y negro-salida.
Pero tengo otro PNP que tiene 5 cables ademas de esos tres anteriores tiene dos mas que son uno blanco y uno gris que no se para que son.
He investigado sobre varios sensores pero solo tienen cuatro cables, el cafe, azul, negro y blanco, que segun en negro es normalmente abierto y en blanco normalmente cerrado, pero mi sensor no funciona asi. En el negro si funciona como normalmente cerrado pero en blanco no funciona como NC y el gris tampoco y esa es mi duda:
Como conecto los cables blanco y gris o para que sirven??


----------



## kuropatula (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola, 
En base a los colores es bastante dificil saber. No tenés el nombre y modelo de tu sensor? Alguna hoja de datos?


----------



## rascueso (Mar 29, 2012)

amigo... toma con pinzas lo que te voy a decir puede que no sea tu caso... una vez use sensores de 5 cables y el tema era mas o menos asi... el cel - el marrón + el negro salida y después uno de los otros cables conectado a + o - te daba una salida por el cable negro + o -... y el otro cable conectado a + te daba una salida nc o na.

búscalo por ese lado... saludos


----------



## arcoz5 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lamentablemente no tengo la hoja de datos ni mucho menos el modelo ya que a mi me los regalaron usados pues no traian papeles ni nada. pero de todas formas gracias.
Intentare conectarlos cables de varias formas... a ver si no se quema XD


----------



## chuu (Oct 17, 2012)

oye yo soy nuevo en sensores y quiero conectar un sensor inductivo que tiene tres colores azul- negativo, negro-salida, marron-positivo, ya los intente conectar asi pero no me arroja ninguna señal de salida, el sensor en un PNP  , lo estoy conectando a 12VCD pero no me arroja nada no se si lleve alguna resistencia o algo por el estilo.... espero y me respondan gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 17, 2012)

Hola chuu
 date una vuelta por acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/problema-ff-cd4027be-toggle-83627/#post713777
muy probablemente encuentres algo que sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

